# Making Outlook pasting Blackberry Friendly



## jordiejones (May 6, 2010)

I am trying to paste ranges into outlook from excel and need it to work on blackberry. I think its because outlook wont display tables. If so i need to know how to paste it (in a macro) to preserve the collumns or at least fake it.


----------



## sammychanchan (May 21, 2010)

Oh...I have the some question.Who will kindly give us the solution.


----------



## jordiejones (May 21, 2010)

Well in todays modern age, one would assume that the operating systems on such smart devices would render little things like "tables" but it appears to not be the case here...this post goes straight to you, Blackberry! Step your game up!


----------



## Derek Brown (Jun 12, 2010)

Have a look at my second post in the following - it may be useful:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=470667
However, "Blackberry" may still make the embedded picture an attachment ....


----------

